# Have you seen something stranger than this while riding????



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Ive read a few posts on strange things encountered while riding and after yesterdays ride I just had to post...

Along one of the tracks we ride Ive noticed there is an old truck basically abandoned in the middle of the jungle. The area looks like it may have been a kampong (small village) some time ago. There are no roads in there but heaps of old garden pots so I guess it could have been a nursery or something.

Anyway its only rained twice here in the last month so the jungle floor is really sparse so I thought I would go check out the truck. It turns out to be a small ute with a wooden deck on the back. And the entire tray is full of packs of condoms! No bull... there must be thousands of them in there! 

So explain to me why there is an abandoned truck full of condoms in the middle of the jungle?? To be honest I wish I hadnt taken a closer look!! 

Very, very unusual....


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

That is so weird. Where is this?


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

I saw this on my ride, up in a tree, full of rocks:


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

I once came upon a dead shark which had been put at the top of a sign post marking a trail. No kidding. And it stunk by then too, the smell was awful when I came up on it, otherwise I probably would have zipped by and never noticed it. (It was a small shark, only maybe 3 feet long.) 

I've got no clue why someone would catch a shark and choose to put it there. I live in the middle of the State in Florida, 45 miles from one coast and 60 miles from the other.


----------



## nathan bay (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll take a shot an explaination.....Whoever was growing weed back there wasn't alone and they needed something to do to pass the time.


----------



## Hang 21 (Dec 23, 2007)

It's a shaggin' wagon.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Bunny ranch East*

Or the trip to Nevada didn't get far.


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Its in Singapore!


----------



## rku615 (Dec 25, 2006)

It WOULD be strange in Singapore.... such a FINE country.... ;-)... for those who have been there would understand.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yearh, thats pretty unusual for a country like Singapore.


----------



## MCsanandreas (Jan 19, 2008)

V.P. said:


> Yearh, thats pretty unusual for a country like Singapore.


i think its weird for anywhere!


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

When I was riding in singapore, I saw a free 48" monitor on the trail, but it would be hard to attach it to your computer:










And some monkeys too:


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

I once went on a hike outside Hannibal, MO overlooking the Mississippi River. Little trail - of which I forget the name - right off the state highway. I got into the trail a little ways and found a hugh white dildo right on the side of the trail. It was the kind that is formed in some sort of mold and looks just like the real thing, only larger than life. 

I ran....don't think I ever ran faster in my life at that point.....but I ran back to the car and never went back. I've seen bear, mountain lions, and all kinds of wildlife since while on the trail, but I do believe that big white dildo scared me the most.


----------



## calenerd (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey! I'm a fellow rider from Singapore too. By any chance, was that taken at Punggol? 
Yeah, we indeed are a FINE city


----------



## ttowry (Feb 2, 2009)

Lol. that's funny, I don't know what to think about it. I wonder how long it has been there??


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

Timo said:


> I once went on a hike outside Hannibal, MO overlooking the Mississippi River. Little trail - of which I forget the name - right off the state highway. I got into the trail a little ways and found a hugh white dildo right on the side of the trail. It was the kind that is formed in some sort of mold and looks just like the real thing, only larger than life.
> 
> I ran....don't think I ever ran faster in my life at that point.....but I ran back to the car and never went back. I've seen bear, mountain lions, and all kinds of wildlife since while on the trail, but I do believe that big white dildo scared me the most.


While chancing upon an oversized plastic husband is disgusting, I have to wonder what it was that made you so frightened. Did you also hear banjo music?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Timo said:


> I once went on a hike outside Hannibal, MO overlooking the Mississippi River. Little trail - of which I forget the name - right off the state highway. I got into the trail a little ways and found a hugh white dildo right on the side of the trail. It was the kind that is formed in some sort of mold and looks just like the real thing, only larger than life.
> 
> I ran....don't think I ever ran faster in my life at that point.....but I ran back to the car and never went back. I've seen bear, mountain lions, and all kinds of wildlife since while on the trail, but I do believe that big white dildo scared me the most.


i've come across one hanging from a tree in a noose before. that was a little odd i thought.

other strangeness:

-a small creek running red in missouri. all the water in the creek was blood red. near some farms on the katy trail.

-"machine gun" bullets. like the kind that are all attatched in a long chain, like the kind they fired from helicopters in all the vietnam flicks. rusted to bits and set next to a tree, about a half a mile of wooded terrain from an arsenal in nj.

-a dead, rotting whale.

-a bat swimming, literally, in the sea. on a coastal trail in mexico. it had a torn wing.


----------



## Visicypher (Aug 5, 2004)

*Play deliverance music....*

was climbing a fireroad in the middle of BFE. Took a turn to go over a ridge and when I look up all I saw was someone goin' at it dog style of the back of a pickup. I think the combined weight of the parties involved was close to 600 lbs. Freaked me out, as I saw a lot of "waves", if you know what I mean. I flipped around as fast as I could and hauled my butt downhill. The encounter scarred me for life. I can't ever watch walrus documentaries. <shudder>


----------



## the deanage (Mar 5, 2005)

*wierd scenes*

we once came up fast on a bunch of older people engaged "in flagrato delicto"- they were screwing- alot of fumbling around when we flew past em. took a ways before we could admit to each other what we'd just seen. you can imagine. they were all over 60! damn hippies........ i willingly lost part of my mind that day!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Roasted!?!?*

I came across this during an exploratory ride on one of my local backcountry trails. What is kinda neat.. The trail is called The Devil's Gap!!


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

Top Fool Seven said:


> While chancing upon an oversized plastic husband is disgusting, I have to wonder what it was that made you so frightened. Did you also hear banjo music?


There are times in life where it is obvious that the "wildlife" need not be disturbed.

Who knows what else was going on further down thr trail.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

I came around a corner and found a couple going at it just off the trail. My brain didn't register what I was looking at through the leaves until the woman looked right at me. I think I said some thing like "Oh sh_t! Sorry!" and took off.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Weird things I have seen / found while out riding:

A man walking naked on the trail at about 6am (it had been a hellishly hot night after all...)

Several stolen cars.

What appeared to be a dead dog, which came to life as we got closer.

A pile of dead goats.

Marijuana plants.

There's also a small memorial to a woman who was murdered on one trail I ride - the guy smashed her with a golf stick, put her body in the boot, drove up the bush and set her alight. The little memorial cross is where her body was found in a shallow grave.

Empty packets for a latex gymp suit and fetish handcuffs. Wish I'd been there to see that one in progress, LOL...


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Riding in Waco at Cameron Park my friend and I found a bag of weed. We left it (honestly) as it was, beside the road, not 30 minuets later we past the same spot in the trail and it was gone!


----------



## emj5590 (Dec 20, 2008)

recently an adult man 30 or so taking pictures of an underage naked girl, 13 or so was found on our local trail. they are on a developers land and They are starting tor eally crack down on use now


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

The location is in the mandai area - near the start of woodcutter's trail. 

To respond to earler threads Ive also seen big (like really big - 6ft+) monitor lizards swimming in the reservoirs, monkeys, snakes (ran over a python once and once saw a small pit viper!) Plenty of military blanks and food supply packs...

But nothing left an impression like this...

Seriously Ive been thinking about it since sunday and it just doesnt make sense! The fact that a truck is abandoned in the jungle and there are no roads leading to the area is unusual... must have been a farming village or something some time ago that was cleared as its now national park.

The cargo of thousands of 'frangers' is just downright bizarre!


----------



## brodie1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Little white girl*

Was biking in northern Luzon, Phillipines and came across a family living in the hills. After feeding us rice and letting us rest in their house(hut), they excitedly brought out a 8 or 10 year old white girl for me to see.(maybe cuz I am white???)

I do not know where they got here out there but she seemed very happy.


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Yep - thats pretty odd.


----------



## calenerd (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe its just someone dumping those stuff that they don't want there?


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

I just cant see why someone would hike into the jungle with 10,000 condoms and dump them on the back of an abandoned truck???


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

*People giving/receiving fellatio...*

...on three different occasions, places and times.

Single at the time, I told myself "Oh, well, at least I'm moutainbi....nah, I got nothing."

2nd pair were a couple of cops who had wandered off from a cop bbq. That's my tax dollars hard at work, right there.


----------



## Domtar (Oct 29, 2007)

Lot's and Lot's of trees...


----------



## Hologram (May 30, 2008)

Not that strange but pretty cool.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

*Well that was different..*

While on a night ride, I once followed the sound of an owl 'hoo-hooing' thru the woods only to find a young couple enjoying each other doggie style. Needless to say, the sound I tracked was not an owl. I turned off my light and did an about face - but I'm pretty sure I ruined the moment.


----------



## Apex (Mar 6, 2005)

Years back I would ride an area where the trails came close to a gay nudest camp and occasionally we would see men lying naked sunbathing on the slickrock atop the mountain. Very bizzare to come out of the woods into an open slickrock section and see these strange naked men sunbathing.
And in this same area with the naked men these naked men had made out of concrete a giant penis sundial.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I was riding a [very] well-used trail in Whistler a couple of years back with my wife, and I could hear loud rock music up ahead. Riding onto a bridge I could see a green pickup parked off to the side on the far bank, windows down and stereo blasting G 'n' R. I kept rolling along and saw a couple going at it. I swear, the guy must have been catching air with every stroke. They didn't see me, as they were busy. My wife was about 10 seconds behind me and somehow didn't notice the action. 50m down the trail I asked her, "Did ya see them?" "Them who?" she said, and turned around to go have a gander. Upon her return, she said, "That guy is totally catching air".


----------



## Da Dook (Oct 6, 2007)

pinkrobe said:


> I was riding a [very] well-used trail in Whistler a couple of years back with my wife, and I could hear loud rock music up ahead. Riding onto a bridge I could see a green pickup parked off to the side on the far bank, windows down and stereo blasting G 'n' R. I kept rolling along and saw a couple going at it. I swear, the guy must have been catching air with every stroke. They didn't see me, as they were busy. My wife was about 10 seconds behind me and somehow didn't notice the action. 50m down the trail I asked her, "Did ya see them?" "Them who?" she said, and turned around to go have a gander. Upon her return, she said, "That guy is totally catching air".


Was Welcome to the Jungle playing?

Yesterday I saw a husky on the roof of a house, with no way I could see of how it got up there. Strange, but not a truck full of poon balloons in the jungle strange.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

benzology said:


> I just cant see why someone would hike into the jungle with 10,000 condoms and dump them on the back of an abandoned truck???


I'm a fellow Singapore rider and I guess I have not been to that section of Woodcutter since I haven't seen the truck.

Next time you're there, you should see if you can still determine the date on those condoms. It will at least give us some idea of when they were dumped. I agree it's very strange indeed.


----------



## burner (Mar 7, 2005)

adept1 said:


> I'm a fellow Singapore rider and I guess I have not been to that section of Woodcutter since I haven't seen the truck.
> 
> Next time you're there, you should see if you can still determine the date on those condoms. It will at least give us some idea of when they were dumped. I agree it's very strange indeed.


pretty sure you're out of luck on the expiration date  sorry bro.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*understandable*



Timo said:


> I once went on a hike outside Hannibal, MO overlooking the Mississippi River. Little trail - of which I forget the name - right off the state highway. I got into the trail a little ways and found a hugh white dildo right on the side of the trail. It was the kind that is formed in some sort of mold and looks just like the real thing, only larger than life.
> 
> I ran....don't think I ever ran faster in my life at that point.....but I ran back to the car and never went back. I've seen bear, mountain lions, and all kinds of wildlife since while on the trail, but I do believe that big white dildo scared me the most.


For a guy like you that's used to the black ones, that makes sense


----------



## clark54 (Dec 4, 2008)

Damn, this thread is hilarious. I couldn't even lie and come up with funnier stories. The only strange thing that happened to me is finding a junk yard off this trail.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

Jim Beam said:


> For a guy like you that's used to the black ones, that makes sense


Racist dog sprayer.:lol:


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Yep - seems like some strange s#*t goes on in the jungle.

Giant concrete penis sundials??? Dead sharks 50m from the coast??

And a new description for the cargo - 'poon balloons'.... brilliant.


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

Years ago, I was riding with 2 buddies and on a very popular trail on a Sunday where there were lots of families with kids hiking. This trail had zero tree cover and was adjacent to a highway so it was completely out in the open in a field, I kid you not, they were shooting pictures for a porno or something. There were cameras, lighting, a single door and a mattress, and the girl was half naked at that point and they were posing different angles. We just watched for a minute because it was so odd and then went on our way.


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Apex said:


> Years back I would ride an area where the trails came close to a gay nudest camp and occasionally we would see men lying naked sunbathing on the slickrock atop the mountain. Very bizzare to come out of the woods into an open slickrock section and see these strange naked men sunbathing.


Gives the word "slickrock" a new meaning......


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

I was riding today and saw a pentagram carved ON the trail. Kinda creeped me out.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I do a lot of riding in Freetown state forest here in massachusetts, there were always rumors of satanistic cults operating out there when I was younger, in the 70's and 80's. When I first started riding there in the early 90's there used to be a triangular concrete post in the middle of the woods with 696969 painted down each side. It marked a trail that just went out a few hundred feet then ended at a small clearing. I remembered when reading this thread, so I googled Freetown Satanists just to see if anything came up.

I found this website: http://www.masscrossroads.com/ftown
I cut and pasted the following directly from that site, I certainly don't believe all of it, but I know some is fact, murders and ditched bodies for sure. And to think I ride this place at night....and sometimes alone.

" The area is also a haven for evil that can be seen. Waves of Satanist and cult made the forest their home in the late sixties and continued to actively before ceremonies there until at least the early nineties.

In 1978 a teenager was found tied to a tree. In '79 three prostitutes were killed by a cult in ritualistic fashion. The leader of the cult, Carl Drew, was a pimp and was said to hold satanic powers over his followers. In 1988 an old woman's grave was dug up and her body stolen. The head was later recovered and the two youth who stole it claimed to need the head for the power it gave their rituals. In 1998 there were two instances of mutilated cattle found, and the area surrounding them were said to be the work of a cult.

Then there are the sexual assaults, car burnings and attempted murders. In 1983 a newborn baby was found dead there. In '87 a drifter was found shot and burned to death. 1988-two men were found naked and shot. 1998- a boy was found beaten and left to die. The list goes on, and the more the cycle continues, the more the energy is built up in the forest. Police believe one reason for the activity is the town's rural setting mixed with its proximity to some major town in Massachusetts. People use the park as a dumping ground for crimes committed in nearby Taunton, New Bedford and Fall River, as well as Brockton and Rhode Island.

People who walk into the forest can feel the emotions there, a reflection of the betrayal of the past and the dishonor of the present. Native American voices are heard when no one is there. Several people have just disappeared after going hiking or dirt biking."

Well I personally don't feel any negative emotions, just technical rocky singletrack, but it freaks out a lot of people around here that I'll ride my bike all over the place alone. And yes Fall River and New Bedford are SHADY!


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

you ride at night in that area? You're braver than me. If in fact it's got a rep for dumped bodies, I'd be more afraid of running into someone dumping a body vs a ghost!


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Nothing of that sort has happened in the last 10 years. I actually think that the MTB boom of the 90's helped bring a lot more people into the deeper reaches of the forest. Also the ridiculous amount of development in MA has eliminated most of the local dirt biking areas, so Freetown is now the Dirt bike mecca of SE mass. The concrete satan pillar is gone, and the place is full of motorcycles. 

Another weird thing in Freetown SF is a pet cemetary. Its weird to run into a bona fide cemetary in the middle of the woods, then when you read the tombstones, they all say stuff like spot, butch , or rex. For hunting dogs I can only guess, as its in the wildlife management area. There is a dog club that runs their hunting dogs there and just the other day I saw a guy dogsledding. He had a sled with wheels.


----------



## Christopher_CK (Feb 21, 2008)

nathan bay said:


> I'll take a shot an explaination.....Whoever was growing weed back there wasn't alone and they needed something to do to pass the time.


AGREED!


----------



## Siress (Feb 10, 2009)

So, are they scented? Flavored?

If I were you, I'd take some material out there next time (this isn't going where you think) and build a booth with a sign that reads 'Free, take as many as you like.' Then setup a motion activated, closed circuit camera... Hilarity will ensue. That, or ebay these things with the full story. It'd be on Digg for sure.


----------



## Da Dook (Oct 6, 2007)

*I thought so too!*



benzology said:


> Yep - seems like some strange s#*t goes on in the jungle.
> 
> Giant concrete penis sundials??? Dead sharks 50m from the coast??
> 
> And a new description for the cargo - 'poon balloons'.... brilliant.


I can't take full credit for it. I heard a friend use it the other day and just about died laughing.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

One Sunday morning about 25 years ago, while riding through Grant park in South Milwaukee, I came across a woman's jogging shoe. Then another, then a pair of socks. Next was a T shirt, then woman's jeans...I kept riding hoping to find the girl....


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

I was riding at night in an urban/isolated trail and saw some dirty panties hanging from a tree... it's funny but it also freaked me out since I thought that maybe some girl got rapped? I have seen weird people around that trail smoking crack, homeless people, etc


----------



## longcat (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont know but could the pots be related to your postcount?

benzology
mtbr member
Join Date: Oct 2005
Posts: 420


----------



## Siress (Feb 10, 2009)

Not to mention his screen name.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

This abandoned truck I found off a dirt road by coarsegold, CA .. Full of toilet paper =) =)

And by woodside CA I found a hollow tree full of ...... porn mags .. 
lol at all the evidence of pervs in the woods ,,, those weirdos just love leaving gimp suits and truckloads of condoms out there =)


----------



## airs0ft3r (Sep 2, 2007)

I would love that truck full of toilet paper. No joke.


----------



## jake7 (Jul 25, 2006)

Damn, great stories. Weirdest thing I've seen is a guy walking 4 llamas on leashes.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

I came across a guy carrying a 2 x 4 across his shoulders with chain coming off on each side. The chain was attached to a leather harness that was tightly fitted around his groin/rear. It looked very painful. He said he was "stretching societys box"

I was waiting for the crew from Jackass to jump out with the video cameras, but alas, no camera. 

Odd.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

When I used to live in Vermont I would ride on some very remote trails that didn't see many bikers, hikers, etc. One day I came accross a trail I hadn't noticed before, I followed it for awhile. It was a washed out, over grown Jeep road. It was difficult to pedal....taking a truck on it would have been extrememly difficult.

I eventually came accross an old run down trailer that had been abondoned for what looked like years. It was full of junk, tires wer rotted, but it looked like someone had lived there at some point. At this point I was a little creeped out. I kept riding mostly out of curiosity. 

After few more minutes I came to a clearing, where the trail ended. In the clearing was a small shed. It looked abandoned, there were no tire tracks leading there, no 4wd parked to get out. I figured it was an just an old shed. Then I saw a chimney atop the shed, with smoke coming out. Someone was living in this old, remote shed in the middle of the woods.

I got a flashback to those horror flicks where the backwoods, inbred ******** stalks and chops up the unsuspecting, lost person. I'm sure lots of weird sh!t goes on deep in the woods that no one knows about.

I hoped on my bike and hauled ass out. It was creepy to say the least.


----------



## Siress (Feb 10, 2009)

VTSession said:


> I hoped on my bike and hauled ass out. It was creepy to say the least.


I bet it was a father/son hiking trip to the family cabin. 



tjkm said:


> He said he was "stretching societys box"


Yeah. He was stretching _something_...


----------



## Hack (Jan 10, 2004)

I didn't see any condoms on my ride yesterday but I saw this on the way to the trailhead.


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

longcat said:


> I dont know but could the pots be related to your postcount?
> 
> benzology
> mtbr member
> ...


You lost me there mate????


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

benzology said:


> You lost me there mate????


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

BBW said:


> I was riding at night in an urban/isolated trail and saw some dirty panties hanging from a tree... it's funny but it also freaked me out since I thought that maybe some girl got rapped? I have seen weird people around that trail smoking crack, homeless people, etc


I am almost positive the stuff I found was related to an alcohol, or drug, fueled adolescent romp in the woods. If anyone is familiar with the paved bike path in Grant Park, you know the Seven Bridges area is a very popular make out/party/whoopie spot with your sweetie. There are usually too many kids/young adults there for a violent crime to be committed.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Cobretti said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)


*In the Futurama episode "The Farnsworth Parabox", one universe, Universe 420, is a hippie universe in which Professor Farnsworth can be seen smoking from a bong.[18]*
Just watched that episode Friday!


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

ProfGumby said:


> *In the Futurama episode "The Farnsworth Parabox", one universe, Universe 420, is a hippie universe in which Professor Farnsworth can be seen smoking from a bong.[18]*
> Just watched that episode Friday!


I'm a big fan of the Prof. One of my fav. quotes "Why don't you take some echinacea or St Johns Wort or a big fat placebo? It's all the same crap."


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Hack said:


> I didn't see any condoms on my ride yesterday but I saw this on the way to the trailhead.


If this guy floors it from a stop, there's gonna be pig carcasses all over the roadway. Yuck!


----------



## Siress (Feb 10, 2009)

Cobretti said:


> If this guy floors it from a stop, there's gonna be pig carcasses all over the roadway. Yuck!


I'd rather see the guy park at a PETA convention.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

my new favorite thread...


----------



## Zepinator (Feb 20, 2009)

Saw this letter box which made me do a double take










And this thing up a tree last year










Just yesterday we came across a plane wreck










Not as strange as a truck full of condoms (maybe it was the second coming)


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

I went off trail once to do some business and found this. Someone had taken thousands of small branches and wedged them into the densely packed trees to make some sort of corral type thing. I have no idea what it was actually for.


----------



## Siress (Feb 10, 2009)

Cubicals.  That, or a paintball field.


----------



## Chasing Trail (Nov 30, 2007)

austin_bike said:


> I saw this on my ride, up in a tree, full of rocks:


Saw this guy yesterday too. He's holding a rubber duck now.


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

Riding along a ridge trail i approached a young couple (early 20's). As i got closer i realized the guy was toting a broadsword, a la Braveheart style. i squeeked my bikey horn to notify my approach and the girl jumped up in fright at the noise. i joked as i passed that i should be the one afraid from her boyfriend packing a sword. He mentioned that he was originally from Montana and before the hike he smelled bear, so he decided to carry it for protection....


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

He "smelled" bear? Like a bloodhound? And he thought he would fight it off with a sword? Awesome!


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

I swear this same thread pops up every few months, and every time it's just about the most entertaining thread on the board. Next to Hucking Kitty, of course.


----------



## EMeister (Sep 8, 2004)

Gatorback said:


> I once came upon a dead shark which had been put at the top of a sign post marking a trail. No kidding. And it stunk by then too, the smell was awful when I came up on it, otherwise I probably would have zipped by and never noticed it. (It was a small shark, only maybe 3 feet long.)
> 
> I've got no clue why someone would catch a shark and choose to put it there. I live in the middle of the State in Florida, 45 miles from one coast and 60 miles from the other.


I think I saw this same shark. At Santos. Very smelly and strange.


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Judd, yeah i thought it may be re-hashing something - just out of interest what has been the strangest thing posted?


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

I posted this story on my local forum about a year ago:
The ride is in Richmond VA
I went riding on Saturday to try to get some much needed miles on my legs before Douthat.

I hit JRPS(James River Park System). I parked by Dogwood Dell and hit Buttermilk heights first. As I got close to Buttermilk proper, I was riding toward REEDY Creek parking lot from the West.
I went up the Brick ramp heading east. 
As I came down the other side of that small hill I ran into two people who were very busy!  :skep: :eekster: 

One black girl, large and round standing with her legs strait, bent over at the waist with both hands on the ground. Pants around ankles.
One skinny white guy standing directly behind her, his wife beater shirt pulled up and pants around ankles.

They were directly in the middle of the trail. They got a bit flustered as I rode up with EVERYTHING in FULL view. Nothing was left to the imagination. They both started to try to walk away from me while they were trying to pulling up their pants.

I just said - "It's OK, just let me pass" They finally jumped off the trail.

I rode by as fast as I could and as soon as I went by, they seemed to resume their activities. :nono: 

As I repost this I rember I toned it down quite a bit for posting on the local forum.
The worst part of all of it is the Guy did not stop pounding away. It was only that the girl finally jumped off the trail that they stopped doing it.
Oh yeah and because of their postition and the way the trail led up to them there was no question they were having sex the greek way.


----------



## Let's Ride (Dec 3, 2007)

I once saw a guy riding what looked like an adult sized razor scooter, with 12" wheels. He had two Husky/Malamutes towing the thing. 

He was the only person I saw on a popular 13 mile trail.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

This was a pretty strange sight



Hawseman said:


>


Sorry, I had to do it. Credit to Hawseman for the stolen image.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

icecreamjay said:


> This was a pretty strange sight
> 
> Sorry, I had to do it. Credit to Hawseman for the stolen image.


Isnt that Huck'n Kitty?


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

*Strange...*

Richard "Rigid" Johnson ( really) on a yak at 15,600'. Yes, it's alive.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

^^ The Cyndi Lauper of the yak world? ^^


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

Feideaux said:


> 2nd pair were a couple of cops who had wandered off from a cop bbq. That's my tax dollars hard at work, right there.


So government employees don't get to have BBQ's or sex lives? I'm assuming they weren't on duty or in uniform, so I fail to see the problem.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Ran into this guy last summer.


----------



## ISUPsyclones (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'll play*

Don't know what it is, don't wanna know what it is.



Found at Crowder State Park in northern Missouri


----------



## Siress (Feb 10, 2009)

ISUPsyclones said:


> Don't know what it is, don't wanna know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Found at Crowder State Park in northern Missouri


In that one image is proof of reincarnation AND the story of Sodom and Gomorrah!


----------



## Breakurnees (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks like tentworms and poison ivy.


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

This thread has gone nuts!!!


----------



## LuMach (Jun 3, 2008)

Not while riding my bike...

but while hiking once I came across a big tree that had it's trunk wrapped in these weird necklaces made of white string with little pieces of red cloth tied to them at about every two inches or so. There must have been around 10-12 of these wrapped around the trunk. 

It was especially odd since this was a good hour's hike into the woods and not on any trail, just seemed so random considering where it was. My first thought was "witchcraft!", hehe, but who knows..


----------



## ETP2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

AWESOME

I love this thread... hahahahahahahah


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

ISUPsyclones said:


> Don't know what it is, don't wanna know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Found at Crowder State Park in northern Missouri


Your pic doesn't show up on my box but I have ridden Crowder a couple of times. However, whatever the photo is, it isn't mine!


----------



## Ry-daddy (Aug 24, 2008)

Ghost rider searching for the perfect trail...


----------



## thomasali (Nov 13, 2004)

My local trails are right next to the areas with the most gang activity in London, and are notorious for bodies being dumped, executions and stuff like burning out cars, gay weirdness etc..... 
Luckily I have only a couple of experiences with gangs. The first was in 1998 when I was riding the local trails (on my BMX!) I was approached, then surrounded by around 15 scruffy guys aging from around 10 up to 20, who accused me of swearing at them. They demanded my gloves, then my BMX. I calmly told them no, the younger ones started poking me right in the chest, it was pretty bizarre and I was terrified by this point, also some of the others were wielding old bicycle pumps menacingly...... the oldest guy could see I was bricking it and told the others to leave me be, I rode away as quick as I could and as I did, a cry of "he swore at us us again" went up! I then turned around and actually swore at them and gave them the finger, if I was to be accused of this heinous crime continually I might as well perpetrate it! Anyway I got home safely. Another time I rounded a corner and was confronted by what looked like the stereotypical stylish Yakuza boss and several henchman, they looked extremely cool, tall, dressed all in black with long black trenchcoats and samurai style tied back hair, the henchman were strolling along in a ring around their boss looking around the forest like secret-service men. Also seen a bloke standing around jacking off. Interrupted a couple of guys that were right in the middle of the trail, one was erm kneeling down..... Squirrels severed head sitting on the trail. Bright green snake crossing the trail (unusual for UK) Also encountered a mad mother encouraging her son to jump off of a 5 foot high drop off without a run up, the end result wasnt pretty. Found a shiny red convertible MG sports car that looked pristine from the front but the rear and interior were totally destroyed. Bright orange arrows spray-painted on the trail that lead to a porno mag....


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Thomas - I need to know where in London that is????


----------



## thomasali (Nov 13, 2004)

Epping Forest, and Enfield and Walthamstow are supposedly hots spots for gang stuff. I work in a bike shop in Tottenham and we get plenty of well dodgy people coming in. Have had members of staff threatened with knives and guns, lovely stuff. A yardy was killed at the end of the road I live on, we had a thief accidently shoot one his own gang in the head while robbing local supermarket, that was quite funny really. I seem to be a magnet for odd stuff really, my last work place was really bizarre, with things like jam being spread all over a bookcase consider normal, a knob of butter in our laser printer was treated as a relatively ordinary thing, a huge bag of meat being left in our office was initially blamed on me, despite regular conversations about my vegetarianism. Also got into work one morning to find the staff draining water out of the photocopier into a bucket, then a couple of weeks later I was instructed to take the massive 70kg+ "joshatec" copier into the basement, depite the fact that the thing was waterlogged and non-functional. I refused. Also have had a guy try and steal my bike nearby to my old workplace, he insisted that his lighter was a gun.....


----------



## thefugitive (Nov 21, 2004)

So I was visiting the inlaws in Anderson Indiana and had brought the MTB. Took it out to a spot off of rangline road that connected to the trails along the white river. Theres a old gravel pit there and the local MTBers and Mxers have some fun trails in there with berms and some drops. Anyways I had been doing loops through some nice trails when I came around a corner at mach speed to find one large man sitting on the berm I was about to rail with his pants down around his ankles and another skinny man between his legs making the big man happy. I locked up the brakes, laid my bike down and roosted dirt all over the both of them. It was quite a scene! I gave them the "what the F!$K!" and they were apologizing and pulling up pants and ran off into the woods. I didn't kow whether to laugh, yell, call the cops or what. So I did what I came to do and threw my leg over my steed and continued railing berms...

And another time I had just gotten off the night shift and was riding the perimeter trail at the 909 in Hopewell NY at about 7AM. I came around to the car lot on the Taconic and notice a Jeep Cherokee with the hatch open and a very large couple getting with it in the back. They never saw me, never stopped doing what they were doing and neither did I, the quick visual I had was enough to inspire me not to look any more. 

Why is it always obese people getting it on in the woods?


----------



## Siress (Feb 10, 2009)

thefugitive said:


> So I was visiting the inlaws in Anderson Indiana and had brought the MTB. Took it out to a spot off of rangline road that connected to the trails along the white river. Theres a old gravel pit there and the local MTBers and Mxers have some fun trails in there with berms and some drops. Anyways I had been doing loops through some nice trails when I came around a corner at mach speed to find one large man sitting on the berm I was about to rail with his pants down around his ankles and another skinny man between his legs making the big man happy. I locked up the brakes, laid my bike down and roosted dirt all over the both of them. It was quite a scene! I gave them the "what the F!$K!" and they were apologizing and pulling up pants and ran off into the woods. I didn't kow whether to laugh, yell, call the cops or what. So I did what I came to do and threw my leg over my steed and continued railing berms...
> 
> And another time I had just gotten off the night shift and was riding the perimeter trail at the 909 in Hopewell NY at about 7AM. I came around to the car lot on the Taconic and notice a Jeep Cherokee with the hatch open and a very large couple getting with it in the back. They never saw me, never stopped doing what they were doing and neither did I, the quick visual I had was enough to inspire me not to look any more.
> 
> Why is it always obese people getting it on in the woods?


:lol: I would've been laughing while sliding. 'Mind if I play through?' :lol:

Moral of the story, don't ride so early! I go to bed at 7am more often than I'm up before 7am.


----------



## thefugitive (Nov 21, 2004)

Siress said:


> :lol: I would've been laughing while sliding. 'Mind if I play through?' :lol:
> 
> Moral of the story, don't ride so early! I go to be at 7am more often than I'm up before 7am.


I figured I'd been up all night anyway, why not punish myslef on the MTB before going home to bed..... yeah, maybe I shouldn't ride so early but when your married with 2 kids and work more than you don't you fit a ride in when you can......


----------



## Cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

One time...


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

thomasali said:


> some of the others were wielding old bicycle pumps menacingly...... ....


Maybe they wanted to inflate your tires? Sounds like something out of the movie "the Warriors" Not 2x4's or pipes or chains, nah, the most deadly thing I can think of is my old Planet Bike floor pump.


----------



## thomasali (Nov 13, 2004)

The pumps looked pretty flimsy, crappy plastic old school zefal ones I think. I found it strange that they were all riding stolen bikes (lots of ladies bikes/bikes too big or too small...) but they had brought pumps with them.... I suppose the pumps could of been mounted on pump pegs on a couple of the bikes they nicked.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Few year back was out riding a trail in the freezing rain. While the weather was not the best it was not going to put a damper on the ride. Friend and I passed several farms just south of Rodchester MN. and noticed a group of cattle. One of them was acting a little strange when we noticed a glossy protrusion out her rear. Stopping for a closer look (don't know why) we saw a small calf come shooting out. The new mom did her thing cleaning up the little guy and we got to see him take a few wobbly steps. 

Other strange items seen while riding. 
Rotting fish up in a tree, right at eye level. Better hope your not following to close.
Several trees wearing skimpy undergarments. Taking tree hugging to a whole new level...
Lawn gnomes hiding along the trail, seriously someone carried lawn gnomes with them placing them in the trail.


----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

Only odd thing I ever came across was a murder scene. The body had been hauled away, but the place was swarming with cops and yellow tape. I had to dismount and walk around the scene down to the road, about 100 yards. Turned out 2 homeless chicks lured a guy to the spot and proceeded to kill him, when I ride through there now I wonder if his ghost is hanging around.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, some of you folks really have tales. I don't really have any strange things and I really hope it stays that way.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Hack said:


> I didn't see any condoms on my ride yesterday but I saw this on the way to the trailhead.


Dude - I saw the same truck. It was heading down Route 10 into New Mexico.

That pig killer!!


----------



## jeeptree (Mar 30, 2008)

I once was playing frisbee golf with five friends. when we got to the 9th hole we stoped for a 10min break as I sat back I found a freshly packed pipe. needless to say we had a great afternoon. :yesnod: 

on the trails Iv seen deer, coyotes, And like many of you have come up on people attacking the pink Fortress.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

benzology said:


> Judd, yeah i thought it may be re-hashing something - just out of interest what has been the strangest thing posted?


No idea. I never really remember any of them haha. It seems the majority of them are people running into a couple (of some sort) going at it in the woods. Yours is at least unique and has to be up there; never heard of a truck full of rubbers haha.


----------



## bikekayakhike (May 31, 2006)

I saw a guy walking two llamas....who proceeded to ask me if my dogs were "llama trained". 
Is there a place where I can get my dogs "llama trained"? Because my pup had to perform a back flip to avoid being kicked by one of those da^^n things. HEHEH


----------



## thomasali (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh yeah I have also seen people walking Shetland ponies (tiny horses) and goats in the middle of the forest. Seen a few deer too which are fairly rare in Epping forest. Its really scary when you are riding deep in the forest by yourself, and nearby you hear a load of branches being smashed out of the way by fleeing deer!


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

thomasali said:


> Its really scary when you are riding deep in the forest by yourself, and nearby you hear a load of branches being smashed out of the way by fleeing deer!


That would grab your attention. How about riding up to quick on mommy moose. Dang animal was up to her belly near the edge of the lake, but she can do a quick 180 and be after your arse in a hurry. Think that is one of the quicker sprints I have accomplished for some odd reason.


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

crux said:


> That would grab your attention. How about riding up to quick on mommy moose. Dang animal was up to her belly near the edge of the lake, but she can do a quick 180 and be after your arse in a hurry. Think that is one of the quicker sprints I have accomplished for some odd reason.


I had a close encounter with a bull moose a few years ago while riding alongside a resevoir. I came around a corner and saw the tail end of a moose maybe 50-60 feet away - on the trail. It was taller than than me and as he turned his head to look at me, he startled and bolted up the trail, with me riding along behind him until he veered off - crashing through the woods. My other close encounter was seeing a deer's head poking out of the brush(connected to the deer) about 3' from me as I ripped down a descent at twilight. Hi! Bye!


----------



## thomasali (Nov 13, 2004)

A moose encounter would be pretty terrifying, those things can be huge. We have pretty big cows mooching around the forest but nothing as big (and quick) as a moose.


----------



## Phishin Paul (Jan 1, 2005)

*Full moon in Vegas*

I posted this earlier this year but here we go again. I was jamming down Girlscout trail at Bootleg Canyon in Boulder City when I spotted a strange colored bike outfit just down the trail. As I got closer it became oh so clear that the dude was nude. Biking at Bootleg Canyon in the buff and I was right on his arse. He did have the smarts to wear gloves and of couse a Camelback since we are in the desert.


----------



## Cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

some of these are just nuts


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

kafromet said:



> So government employees don't get to have BBQ's or sex lives? I'm assuming they weren't on duty or in uniform, so I fail to see the problem.


In uniforms. Lot's of cars with Blue/Red lights parked below, etc, etc.

Actually, thanks Kafromet, for crediting me with the previously unheralded skill of being able to deduce someone's occupation from their BJ style alone.

2nd weirdest thing _I've _seen on the trail: one blue tongue lizard repeatedly backing up and headbutting it's lizard companion in the guts in a fruitless effort to dislodge the snail that was hanging out its mouth.


----------



## bergjm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Weirdest things..*

Saw a guy casting a fishing rod in the woods, where there was no water - ???

Was with a group doing a night ride and we almost ran over a guy laying in the trail. He says he was star gazing but promptly took off after we passed...


----------



## Chasing Trail (Nov 30, 2007)

Thats a pretty funny comment considering Phisin's story.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I came across this during an exploratory ride on one of my local backcountry trails. What is kinda neat.. The trail is called The Devil's Gap!!


:eekster: The hot seat....


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Im surprised so many people seem to get into sexual stuff out on the trails....

Is it normal to want to have sexual encounters in the wild???


----------



## jhandy (Oct 23, 2007)

*Gypsies tramps and thieves*

I came across a man and a woman about 30 years old witha a boy about 12-15. They were riding horses and had about 5 pack horses and about ten mor horses just walking with them loose. The man and woman had tatoos all over their faces and necks and they all had pistols on their belts and rifles on their saddles. It was obvious that they had been outside for a long time due to their tanned leathery complexions. It was about 40 miles from any paved road and about fifty miles from any town. I asked around and it turns out they are nomads who travel around the west living off the land, they were heading south for the winter.
Hiking in a canyon me and my dad found an abandoned pot plantation, probably at least 5000 plants.
Finally me and my girlfriend were rafting and came around a corner to see a guy on shore with a big shade umbrella kind of closed on himself and he was jackin it. I guess he was fishing for a little Idaho trouser trout! We started laughing and he got pretty embarassed and avoided looking in our direction till we floated out of sight.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Not really weird on its own, but weird in a "why is that there" sense. Deep in the Monongahela Nat'l Forest, along Bear Pen Ridge Trail, is a single concrete block. I can't imagine why an individual would have carried such a heavy object so far from any dirt road, for miles along the trail, then just "F it, I'm leaving this damned block right here". I've passed it hundreds of times and it always makes me wonder why.


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Definitely some weird stuff noted here - but I think my original post is still up there with the strangest.

The guy walking his llamas it pretty out there.


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

While hiking a pretty well traveled trail (foot, bike, and horse) I came across a used blow up doll that had been tied to a tree. Why the hell would you tie it to a tree? 

Truck full of jimmies...wow.


----------



## Cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

ISUPsyclones said:


> Don't know what it is, don't wanna know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Found at Crowder State Park in northern Missouri


That might be the winner.

Don't want to hit that tree!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Strawberry Shortcake tied to a tree with pee in her eye.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

*okay - stakes are raised...*



scrublover said:


> Strawberry Shortcake tied to a tree with pee in her eye.


Mutilated smurfs nailed to trees with human and cat footprints all over the place.....


----------



## Domtar (Oct 29, 2007)

Nothing creepy, but just kind of pretty... Came flying down a 2000 ft. descent off the cascades in Washington State, when I came around a corner and almost hit a doe. She noticed me quickly and began to run out of fear, constantly looking behind her, checking to see where I was heading. Knowing that I was creating quite a scare for her, I slowed on my brakes and let her run ahead, when eventually she darted to the left upwards into the dense forest. The riders behind me never got to see her. I loved it...


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

killing lizards is bad


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I 've seen couples going at it twice.Just kept moving. A guy hiking nude (he had on shoes). A couple hiking with their llamas. Someone walking goats on a leash on the street by my house.


----------



## NPL (Oct 11, 2008)

Great thread!

In high school some friends and I did a week long hiking trip in a canyon outside of Moab. We were taking a break by the side of the trail when three collage age girls passed us. Being high school boys of course we checked them out as they passed but quickly forgot about them as we wolfed down our lunches. An hour later we're back on the trail following a creek. We come around a bend and there they are, all three naked, bathing under a waterfall. It certainly made the day for a bunch of geeky high schoolers.


----------



## jason3559 (Mar 10, 2004)

I had just started biking in 1992. During a longer ride with friends at Kincaid Lake in Southern IL, we took a wrong turn up a fire road. It was close to dark and my friend said this was a short cut back to the cars. We end up at pastures edge at a farm with MANY no trespassing signs. The assumed owner came out of the house with his pissed dogs, and was heading towards us.

While we were waiting, I kid you not, this hunter all of a sudden shows himself coming out of the brush at the edge of the woods, dressed in full camo and with a crossbow. Looking back, all the commotions ruined his chances and decided to move on. We were freaked out, to say the least.

Then the owner guys shows up. Not happy, but allows us to go across his property and gives us directions to get back to the car. While riding out, I get two flats. It is pitch dark at this point. My friens ride away. I am walking my bike down this steep road with Deliverence homes and more pissed dogs. About an hour later my friends roll up in the car. They had ridden a goog 5 miles, with no lights, on a semi-busy county high way. 

The beer never tasted so good that night.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

on this one trail I ride on from time to time I sware its the town stolen car dumping ground because every-other time I go through there theres somthing new...... a few years I guess the theives were really into chevy astro/ gmc safari vans because about five of them turned up at once....... the last time I went through there, their was a 2000 ish nissas maxima upside down off the trail.


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

Raineman said:


> Richard "Rigid" Johnson ( really) on a yak at 15,600'. Yes, it's alive.


COOL! Clipless stirrups.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Hmmm...???


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

thomasali said:


> Oh yeah I have also seen people walking Shetland ponies (tiny horses) and goats in the middle of the forest. Seen a few deer too which are fairly rare in Epping forest. Its really scary when you are riding deep in the forest by yourself, and nearby you hear a load of branches being smashed out of the way by fleeing deer!


I dodge deer almost every day riding in suburban Maryland, they're seriously everywhere. Multiple times I could have punched one in the butt as I passed.


----------



## Tegerian (Apr 11, 2011)

Found the remains of a Meth lab here in Lee canyon, no pics and didn't get super close, but reported it to the Rangers so they could check it out.


----------



## ZachTX (Feb 20, 2010)

Lawson Raider said:


> Wow, some of you folks really have tales. I don't really have any strange things and I really hope it stays that way.


Ditto, nothing to tell here. And except for naked chicks, i hope it stays that way too.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

mjsca07 said:


> I was riding today and saw a pentagram carved ON the trail. Kinda creeped me out.


Thats a GOOD thing


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

ISUPsyclones said:


> Don't know what it is, don't wanna know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Found at Crowder State Park in northern Missouri


Tent caterpillars?,

usually you see these higher in tree with their dense spiderwebby tent shelter they build, once when I was a small kid I was climbing a tree and squished a big handfull of them grabbing for a branch...gross....didn't eat for a week.


----------



## markley (Jun 3, 2011)

That is weird


----------



## DirtHurt74 (Jun 3, 2011)

Last weekend I came across an alter with 3 rows of church pews in the middle of the woods in Northern Michigan. Half expected to find empty kool-aid cups amidst a circle of dead bodies too but no such luck...


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

*meth lab*

After highschool I had a summer job as a wildland firefighter for the Washington state DNR. One day we responded to a lightning strike fire way out in the middle of nowhere and we had to hike to it. Where we stopped on the side of the forest road to start hiking there was a trail that we followed for about two miles that looked like it would be a pretty cool trail to ride. I came back to the trail the next weekend I rode about 8 miles out and figured that was far enough and was going to turn around when I came across a spot wide enough too since I wasn't really able to at that spot because I was on the side of a really steep hill with a creek on one side and a steep bank on the other. I rode about another half mile and the terrain opened up to a field with an old homestead from way back in the day (I'm guessing 1800s). There was an old log cabin and a root cellar. I thought it was pretty cool so went to check it out. I checked out the root cellar first and too my suprise it was loaded with a bunch of modern stuff, chemicals and pipes and the like. I went to the cabin next and there was a friggin meth lab in there. It scared the hell out of me because I knew if the owner had happened upon me snooping around I would probably be dead so I jumped on my bike and hauled a$$ out of there. The whole way back to the road I was freaking out and it occured to me exactly why the trail was so well worn yet not on any of our maps. When I got back to town I reported it to the sheriff's office and they were actually able to set up a sting and catch the operator of the lab.


----------



## bikepunk (Sep 16, 2010)

I've only seen the usual discarded panties,bras and condoms trailside but I saw some seriously weird crap while working as a courier in Chicago.so this guy was standing outside of one of the federal buildings wearing a suit and tie holding a sign noticed him a few times before I stopped to read the sign.walked right up to him he didn't even seem to notice or care that I was two feet in front of him.the first line of the sign read Federal agent Jones please stop raping my wife.he also had some little pamphlets with the usual coo-coo stuff about conspiracies between federal judges mental institutions and and the shadow government.as far as I can tell the raping my wife thing was centered around his wife leaving him for someone less insane.then he created some delusion that this new man was an undercover federal agent who was using drugs and mind control to keep his wife hostage and make her sign divorce papers and restraining orders against him.decidedly the weirdest thing I ever saw while riding my bike or even just drawing breath for that matter.

ps don't really remember the "agent"'s name I pulled Jones out of a hat


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

jhandy said:


> I came across a man and a woman about 30 years old witha a boy about 12-15. They were riding horses and had about 5 pack horses and about ten mor horses just walking with them loose. The man and woman had tatoos all over their faces and necks and they all had pistols on their belts and rifles on their saddles. It was obvious that they had been outside for a long time due to their tanned leathery complexions. It was about 40 miles from any paved road and about fifty miles from any town. I asked around and it turns out they are nomads who travel around the west living off the land, they were heading south for the winter.
> Hiking in a canyon me and my dad found an abandoned pot plantation, probably at least 5000 plants.
> Finally me and my girlfriend were rafting and came around a corner to see a guy on shore with a big shade umbrella kind of closed on himself and he was jackin it. I guess he was fishing for a little Idaho trouser trout! We started laughing and he got pretty embarassed and avoided looking in our direction till we floated out of sight.


That probably wasn't abandoned. People don't really forget about that sort of thing.

Recently, while riding, I found an abandoned grow room. It was very high tech, but it appeared to have bullet holes and shotgun holes in it. Not sure what happened there. 
There were little kid bikes and high powered light bulbs all over the place. It was strange.

Funny when I see some kids smoking trailside. They think I am going to bust them or something, I always think to myself, "oh yeah, I'm going to call the mountain police; they'll certainly get you"
some of them sketched out once when I pulled around a corner and they managed to bring a waterpipe up there. I laughed a little and said to them, "at ease"


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Benzology,

Was the truck possibly of World War Two vintage? That could explain things, a leftover from the war.


----------



## frederjj (May 30, 2011)

Great Stories!


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

Impressive things all my fellow riders have seen !!
Riding on the southwest area of Puerto Rico:
One day, going at it fast on a jeep trail which is between two farms lined by barbed wire fence, we noticed a large stampede of cows and bulls at full speed at the other side of the barbed wire fence....spurred by herders, the beasts came up to a narrow exit on the fence, they had to cross the jeep trail we were riding and enter another field through another narrow gate ... it was fun to ride alongside a full speed stampede, but, when we realized the inminent danger we slammed the brakes and skidded to a halt just at the edge of the gates....to witness the beastly show of the cows and bulls trying to push their way into the narrow gate, hitting each other, even breaking a 4 inch thick wooden posts...i wouldn't want to know what would've happened if we didn't stop our bikes....
On the same area, we've come around a bend to find a family of monkeys playing in the middle of the trial, alarmed at our quick appearance, and screaming their way into the bush....on another ocassion, a single monkey, alpha male i suppose, stared at us from some 100 ft down the trail in a menacing way....we stopped our bikes cautiously....after almost a minute of crossing hard looks, he decided to slowly fade into the bush. Gladly, because these monkeys are descendants of those escaped from a government experiment with hepatitis and who knows what else...


----------



## ubu (Jul 9, 2008)

One possibility was for smuggling "swallowing hashish given location"! Another possibility they were donated by some NGO and offended some group and then got dumped in the jungle so as not to be discovered in the local dump! most probable scenario in my mind! with out a doubt weird though.


----------



## Nare (Jul 6, 2011)

After reading some of these, I'm glad I DON'T have anything to add!


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

BeanMan said:


> Benzology,
> 
> Was the truck possibly of World War Two vintage? That could explain things, a leftover from the war.


Bean - actually its an old datsun ute... looks like from the early 70s to me.

Still puzzles me everytime I ride past it...


----------



## snazzlebot (Aug 5, 2007)

Roadside bikealope--somewhere in Wyoming...


----------



## fireman1291 (Mar 10, 2007)

lol. wtf


----------



## fireman1291 (Mar 10, 2007)

ditto


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

Still not as weird as an old truck full of condoms, but....










There's no pavement between the valley floor 4500' below and that meadow. Further, it's a reasonably gnarly road. Most people I meet up there are amazed that I can get a full size van up there without 4WD, and this guy got out to an even gnarlier spot in a fricken' 911.


----------



## eric1971 (Apr 29, 2004)

NPL said:


> Great thread!
> 
> In high school some friends and I did a week long hiking trip in a canyon outside of Moab. We were taking a break by the side of the trail when three collage age girls passed us. Being high school boys of course we checked them out as they passed but quickly forgot about them as we wolfed down our lunches. An hour later we're back on the trail following a creek. We come around a bend and there they are, all three naked, bathing under a waterfall. It certainly made the day for a bunch of geeky high schoolers.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Pretty weird in the woods sometimes. Not as safe as it used to be. Make you think about exercising your 2nd amendment right and pack some heat just in case. Never know when you'll be surrounded by Zombies or Satanists. Sometimes it's better to speak softly and carry a big stick. Funny thread.. but a little scary.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

The strangest experience I've had during on the bike was at the end of the '07 Wilderness 101 - I was riding through the tunnels near Coburn, bonked and dehydrated out of my mind, and while I'm in the pitch-black tunnel, I hear voices at the other end.

When I came out into the sunlight, there were a bunch of college/high school aged girls in bikinis. Weird, and kind of nice at the same time.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Too bad you didn't do it in a different order like.... came out into the sunlight, there were a bunch of college/high school aged girls in bikinis, we bonked and I was dehydrated,,, There you go.. Story fixed.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

Pimpride said:


> Too bad you didn't do it in a different order like.... came out into the sunlight, there were a bunch of college/high school aged girls in bikinis, we bonked and I was dehydrated,,, There you go.. Story fixed.


That sounds like way more fun that limping in to a just barely ahead of DFL finish at the W101.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

My nearest trail goes by an old concrete plant that was abandoned well over a hundred years ago. Trail actually goes into the foundation briefly. Lots of fun to get off the bike and go exploring in it. Only way to it anymore is the trail, and it's out there a ways too.


----------



## desrcr (Feb 8, 2004)

Not weird but mylar balloons. I see these ****ing everwhere, please destroy these things after use. I see them 30 miles into the desert at times.


----------



## cartterb (Oct 12, 2010)

Greeat thread.


----------

